# AMERICAN IDOL: Isn't the same without Paula...and the Paula/Simon drama...



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

What's your take?
I found it a bit boring without the Paula/Simon drama.  That aside; I don't know HOW some of those people can get up there...minute of fame or not.  So embarrassing!!!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I don't know... I'm more upset at the addition of Kara than the loss of Paula and/or Simon.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm fine without Paula, but I really disliked Victoria Beckham guest judging. There was no life; she came across as barely interested.

Debra


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah...not nuts about Kara.  

Victoria is all plastic and so is her personality
Mary J was a bit rude

I hope the show gets better...or I'm hanging up my hat.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Kara is almost completely without charm. Love how she resents being mistaken for Paula.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> Kara is almost completely without charm. Love how she resents being mistaken for Paula.


Hard to say who should be more insulted - Kara or Paula!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

No one has really been talking about this season's AI show, but am I the only one who is more than a bit embarrassed by the freaky nature of Kara over contestant, Casey James?


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> No one has really been talking about this season's AI show, but am I the only one who is more than a bit embarrassed by the freaky nature of Kara over contestant, Casey James?


It's gotten quite awkward, to the point that I feel uncomfortable everytime they bring it up. Now, I'm no saint. I admit to wanting to bear Michael Johns' children...but at least from my end of the TV set!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Maybe the new person who replaces Simon will start some new drama


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

The Kara thing is in poor taste.  Yes, he is handsome; but he is being exploited.  He actually blushes with embarrassment.  (He must now know how women have been made to feel for years...just saying.  Catcalls, whistling...no different; same thing.) Ellen repeats herself and knows nothing about music. Randy looks downright bored.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> No one has really been talking about this season's AI show, but am I the only one who is more than a bit embarrassed by the freaky nature of Kara over contestant, Casey James?


It really has gone too far. If she was male, she'd probably be arrested - or at the very least suspended. But being female doesn't make it right.

This years' shows have been kinda weird. Ellen needs to relax and just be herself. She seems nervous, like she's afraid to commit to anything. Hopefully she'll get more comfortable. Kara is even worse this year, cuz she seems to have appointed herself queen of AI. I really don't like her at all.

Hope things improve.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

4Katie
Things have to improve; can't get much worse


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

sjc said:


> 4Katie
> Things have to improve; can't get much worse


You are so right. I may stop watching because it has been boring. There isn't anybody this year I really enjoy listening to - I think this is the worst group of contestants they've had and I usually love Idol. Was anybody "wowed" by any of the guys last night? At least Kara tried to back away from the Casey James love fest.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Suprisingly the only one I liked was the guy who made up his own language   and looked like he needed an airplane bag


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

crebel said:


> You are so right. I may stop watching because it has been boring. There isn't anybody this year I really enjoy listening to - I think this is the worst group of contestants they've had and I usually love Idol. Was anybody "wowed" by any of the guys last night? At least Kara tried to back away from the Casey James love fest.


The guys bored me last night. But so far I'm not that impressed with any of the candidates.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It didn't record for me last night, but it sounds like I didn't miss much.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

While I agree that this season is a big snoozefest (it does make me realize how extraordinary Adam Lambert was last season) I do like a few of the guys.  I am liking Michael Lynche, but I don't feel he has a real superstar quality.  He made a much better song choice last night and if he continues in this direction I will cheer for him......until someone calls him a "velvet teddy bear"!  I also love the tone of Alex Lambert's voice - I am a huge soul fan and if this guy can get over his nerves I really think he will surprise us.  And as a rock fan I am lovin' the voice of Lee Dewyze as long as he can keep us on our toes with harder-edged yet not predictable song choices.

I'm wondering if Andrew Garcia's was a one-hit-wonder with his rendition of Abdul's "Straight Up" and he's probably wondering the same thing.  It seems the judges keep asking for that type of song.  For Gawd's sake Andrew - just find a few poppy 80's songs and do acoustic arrangements - the judges will be grinning from ear to ear and you'll stay in the competition!


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I sure do hope the contestants get comfortable and give us something to tune in for.  Their song choices stink!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*Adam Lambert* was amazing...to me, he is comparable to the late great: Freddie Mercury...they both have (had ) that range. I so want Adam to do Bohemian Rhapsody...his vocals are amazing. He can be screechy; but many find that part of his appeal. (He's beautiful)
*
HAVING SAID THAT*: Don't you all notice that the losers (with 2 exceptions...Kelly Clarkson, Carrie Underwood) do better afterward than the losers...
*
Clay Aiken*...lost...Reuben Studdard won...we hear more Clay than Reuben. Hence, ClayNation...remember?
*Daughtry* didn't win...but he's a winner now!!...all the way to the bank.
Adam Lambert *(Chris who?)*
*Fantasia*...she should star in: Where are they now?
*Taylor Hicks*...moved back to the sticks...he disappeared. Actually, he played in my hometown and there were so many empty seats; I was embarrassed for him. I actually got my tickets for free...The concert was mediocre and the crowd was so so...Soul Patrol has gone bust.

*Kellie Pickler*...lost...makes all kinds of appearances, Huge on the Country Circuit and (rumor?) is supposed to be in a movie soon
*Jennifer Hudson*...HELLO!!!...lost and is a Major movie star.
*Tamyra Gray*...lost...is on Boston Public and did a few other TV spots.
*David Cook* won...and seems to be still doing OK...so we'll add him to the Clarkson, Underwood exception list. I saw him at the Nokia in NYC and he was very good. He seems to have a pretty solid following.

*Katherine McPhee* (she is beautiful)...lost...*BUT*: Who could ever forget that beautiful rendition of *Somewhere over the Rainbow*; (I downloaded it...gorgeous song) I liked it better than Judy Garland's version for Pete's sake... and Simon was 100 percent right: Had she done that as her final song before the last vote she would have won. BUT...as I am proving here...the losers do better!!

Don't you agree? I probably forgot some...but you get the gist.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

You can't forget Josh Gracin (although I haven't seen him in awhile) we went to a concert of his a few years ago and he was amazing.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Luv:  I knew I would forget someone...Josh was very good.  Season 2...I think...
He made it big with Nothin' to Lose and I Want to Live and a few other titles but I can't think of them offhand.  I remember him as having perfect hair.

Speaking of hair...who could ever forget Sonjaya's hairdo...lol.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I thought the gals tonight were overall MUCH better than the guys.  I don't have the names down yet, but the first and last performances were fabulous.  Guess I will watch another week!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I think the girls had the edge this week...

WORST season yet:  Let's go contestants...get your mo-jo going.  

I'm oddly uncomfortable with Ellen...maybe she'll improve; she's just so nervous.  She is so afraid to say anything negative.  She is sweet but needs to get up some moxie.  Heck; the whole show needs some Moxie.  Ooof.  But...I'll still keep watching...I'm not a quitter.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Crystal is my favorite of all the contestants. I was very happy to see she was well enough to be back tonight. Sioban was also very good. My votes are still out on Katlyn and Lily. The rest can go... Especially Haley. She was just flat out awful.

As for Josh, <sigh> he also had that whole Marine thing going for him. I just love me a man in uniform....


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*Luv:* Ditto. Crystal...thumbs up; Haley...ugh...
...and *YES* , something about a man in Uniform: Here is my Dad (now 83) US Navy, WWII
(He's so proud to still have every single one of those pearly whites; though, now somewhat yellowed with age...they are his pride and joy)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

sjc said:


> *Luv:* Ditto. Crystal...thumbs up; Haley...ugh...
> ...and *YES* , something about a man in Uniform: Here is my Dad (now 83) US Navy, WWII
> (He's so proud to still have every single one of those pearly whites; though, now somewhat yellowed with age...they are his pride and joy)


he's very handsome. My DH is a Marine. He retired 6 years ago. I'll dig some picks up of him in his uniform.


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

I love me some Crystal. She's amazing.

The rest I can take or leave. I really like Big Mike, but just cause he looks like a good guy to hang out with.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Sjc, that's a wonderful picture!!!  You should be very proud of your Dad.  

I liked the scene last night where the girl with the dead bird in her hair (sorry...can't remember her name, and I didn't have my glasses on, so it always looks like a dead bird) put the hair band on Big Mike!  hahaha  That's why I like him.  He just looks like a big ole teddy bear.  And he can sing


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Big Mike wins the popularity vote.  He seems like such a cool guy to chill out with.  "Hey Mike, Wanna hang out and sip a few Margaritas with us?"


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

sjc said:


> Speaking of hair...who could ever forget Sonjaya's hairdo...lol.


Hairdos!


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Is Kara in training to take over for Simon!  She was sorta tough on a few which is usually left to Simon!  Kara is like chalk on a blackboard to me though - can't stand her!!  Ellen is not coming across like I thought she would - love Ellen, but I don't think this is for her.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't think Ellen is doing too bad a job, but if she speaks after Randy she always seems to repeat what he says.  Maybe she is nervous?  This is something completely different for her.  Kara grates on me too, but I do like that all four of them are giving "honest" critiques about what they do and don't like versus Paula who rambled and never said anything critical.

Who do you think is going home tonight?  Haley is my least favorite.  Mostly I don't care yet who stays and who goes.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

One of the things that's started annoying me more this season are the chicks in the audience who boo every time one of the judges says anything other than 'you are a musical god to me' ....


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> One of the things that's started annoying me more this season are the chicks in the audience who boo every time one of the judges says anything other than 'you are a musical god to me' ....


AGREE 100%!!!!! IMO, it's just some dumb-ass trying to get her voice on air. I've also noticed the cheering, applause, etc. already seems a bit muted and with the judges moved to their new location I can only guess the producers are trying to get away from the camera hungry goofballs trying to get their 2 secs. of fame by being obnoxious for the cameras.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I wonder if Ellen is intimidated because she's new and the other judges all work in the music industry. I'm hoping she'll find her comfort zone and just be herself. I really like her.



> Kara grates on me too, but I do like that all four of them are giving "honest" critiques about what they do and don't like versus Paula who rambled and never said anything critical.


Yeah, but she was so entertaining.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

This is my first season of Idol watching. I don't know if I'm at an advantage or disadvantage with that. But my observations:

* Simon isn't as big a jerk as I'd been warned he was.
* Kara needs to go away. 
* They really, REALLY need to stop doing that Thursday Group Opening Number. Two weeks in a row! Ugh! I wanted to poke my eardrums out with an icepick. Or is this a regular feature of the show? Because if it is, I'll be sure to tune in about seven minutes later than usual.
* I don't really care who wins, I just care about who will get a recording contract out of this show. Right at this moment I'd buy anything from Crystal and the dude who sang the Hinder song.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey RJ...it's sad to say, but this year's ensemble performances have actually been much better than years past (I suspect they're lip-syncing now).  But suffice to say...you haven't missed anything in that regards over the years.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

That is truly sad, because the two I've seen are horrifying. I kept expecting the Donny & Marie Show Ice Angels to hop out from backstage.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Hey RJ...it's sad to say, but this year's ensemble performances have actually been much better than years past (I suspect they're lip-syncing now). But suffice to say...you haven't missed anything in that regards over the years.


What I did last season was let my DVR pick up American Idol so I could fast forward past all the cheese on both singing night and results night. Results night usually took me about 15 minutes to watch if I was interested in the guest singer ...


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Speaking of guest singers......hooray to Danny Gokey for rendering Ryan Seacrest speechless.  Or rather, offered NO time to speak.  Danny Gokey mastered the art of adressing 10,000 items in under a minute!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> AGREE 100%!!!!! IMO, it's just some dumb-ass trying to get her voice on air. I've also noticed the cheering, applause, etc. already seems a bit muted and with the judges moved to their new location I can only guess the producers are trying to get away from the camera hungry goofballs trying to get their 2 secs. of fame by being obnoxious for the cameras.


Actually the judges have always (or almost always) been there at this point - it's when they get to the final 12 that the stage gets bigger and the judges move down to center front. 
I've never gotten what bothers people about Kara - and I have to say I don't miss Paula a bit. I think Ellen's still getting her sea legs - she knows she's not as knowledgeable about the strictly musical elements, but she understands performance as a whole. 
Thank goodness Haley is gone - that farewell performance last night made my ears bleed (and Wed wasn't much better). 
So far I'm liking Lilly and Crystal and maybe Katelyn, Katie and Siobhan. None of the guys has impressed me that much yet. I want to like Lee, love the tone of his voice, but man I wish he'd get on key. He's been the epitome of "pitchy" so far. (And I hate that Hinder song he did this week.)
And DVR is a godsend for watching Idol - I skip through a lot of it, and on results night I barely watch at all - usually leave the TV on in the kitchen and run in about 5 minutes before it's over to see who's gone.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm not missing Paula either. I was tired of watching her and Simon argue for 10 minutes while the singer stood there watching them argue...how awkward for the singer. If I want to watch people fight I can watch my kids, no need to turn on the tv for that. This year is much more enjoyable to watch, except for the lack of talent so far. I have enjoyed Ellen also. I think she gives her honest opinion and although she isn't in the music business, I think her opinion is good because she has the fans' point of view in mind.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Actually the judges have always (or almost always) been there at this point - it's when they get to the final 12 that the stage gets bigger and the judges move down to center front.


Serious, Meemo?? I've watched pretty much all seasons (except when we were int he UK) and this is the first time I've noticed it. And here's me thinking they were starting something new.....


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Something (can't put my finger on it) was different about Danny Gokey...was it his hair?  Did he lose weight?  What was different?


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

sjc said:


> Something (can't put my finger on it) was different about Danny Gokey...was it his hair? Did he lose weight? What was different?


hmmmm .... dunno. He still looks just like Elvis Costello to me.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

I think I'll follow the DVR-ing advice for the Thursday show.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

rjkeller said:


> I think I'll follow the DVR-ing advice for the Thursday show.


Just make sure you set it to tape an extra 15 minutes. The judges are notorious for being gabby on the results shows, and the show often runs over.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I always DVR Idol because this way I can fast forward through all the nonsense.  Actually, I DVR most everything so I can zip through all the commercials.  

The worst for tons of commercials are DWTS and Biggest Loser.  What I find most annoying with Biggest Loser is when they come back from commercial: they recap the segment aired just before they cut to commercial...like we are going to forget what happened in 2 minutes.  So annoying.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

sjc said:


> I always DVR Idol because this way I can fast forward through all the nonsense. Actually, I DVR most everything so I can zip through all the commercials.
> 
> The worst for tons of commercials are DWTS and Biggest Loser. What I find most annoying with Biggest Loser is when they come back from commercial: they recap the segment aired just before they cut to commercial...like we are going to forget what happened in 2 minutes. So annoying.


We watch everything on DVR too. I don't start watching anything til about 15 minutes in, and zip through the commercials. Especially news and morning shows - you can watch two hours in about 20 minutes!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> Serious, Meemo?? I've watched pretty much all seasons (except when we were int he UK) and this is the first time I've noticed it. And here's me thinking they were starting something new.....


Yep - it's hard to find Idol clips on youtube but I found a couple - David Cook in the final 16 and back to Carrie Underwood - it's hard to see where they are in the Carrie clips but you can see the stage change from having people all around to the big stage, and the second or third clip you catch Simon's head on the right side of the screen. 
And I just like watching David again ....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxVzkZLzoLU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWGyVNriJ78


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> hmmmm .... dunno. He still looks just like Elvis Costello to me.


LOL, he sure does. Don't feel much different, may be a bit cockier.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Who could stand to watch any of these shows without the DVR assistance?  It seems you just catch a few bits of show between the ridiculous amount of inane commercials.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Although Crystal Bowersox is the favorite:  Siobhan Magnus is sneaking up right behind her in the rankings.  She's got a set of lungs.  Strange girl...but good vocals.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

sjc said:


> Although Crystal Bowersox is the favorite: Siobhan Magnus is sneaking up right behind her in the rankings. She's got a set of lungs. Strange girl...but good vocals.


Agreed - I really liked them both tonight - very different, but both have great voices - probably my favorites of all of them, including the guys. Time for Paige to go home. And take Lacey with her. IMHO of course.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Rats, I had a meeting last night and forgot to tape it.  Somebody give me a synopsis please!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not great at recaps but here's one:

http://www.nj.com/entertainment/index.ssf/2010/03/american_idol_recap_top_8_girl.html


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'd have to say that Katie and Paige are my picks for the bottom two from last night. Crystal and Siobhan would have to be my top two picks. Poor Lily had to perform after Crystal

What's up with Kara being plastered to Simon's side? Is she afraid of Ellen? Also, the tension between Ryan and Simon is just off the chart this year.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I get the impression that Randy is tired of Idol.  He almost looks bored.  Ellen is just a  nervous wreck; and trying so hard not to hurt anyone's feelings.  Kara is coming off as needy...for attention and popularity...trying to be funny and isn't.  She is the Samantha Harris of Idol.  Simon...is...Simon.

This season just lacks the wow factor.  Adam was the huge wow factor last season.  People tuned in just to see what he would do, say, sing and wear next. 

Has anyone else noticed:  no big stars sitting in the audience like in seasons past...

I think when Simon leaves; that will be it...down the tubes.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> What's up with Kara being plastered to Simon's side?


It's not just her. Watch how Simon leans into her space. He did it to Paula too. It drives me crazy that he can't let them have their space.

Kara really makes me nuts. She's so full of herself. I think Ellen seemed more comfortable last night. And Randy just seems to be on autopilot.

It's such a strange year for Idol. There's nobody to really be excited for. I really like Crystal, but she never changes how she looks or sounds. I think people will get bored with her, even though she's really good. (I have trouble looking at her because of her awful teeth!)

I don't think the celebrities show up in the audience until things get more serious. It'll be interesting to see if as many show up this year.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

sjc said:


> Has anyone else noticed: no big stars sitting in the audience like in seasons past...


That's another thing that starts with the Top 12. The stage and the audience get bigger next week and the stars and former Idol contestants start showing up.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Once again, I was less than impressed with the guys. Only the last 2 were any good. Big Mike nailed his. He's not going anywhere any time soon.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm less than impressed with America at this point - can't believe


Spoiler



Paige and Lacey are in the top 12


.

Girls are definitely stronger than the guys - Michael's the only guy left who has a realistic shot of winning IMO.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I was stunned by the results. Maybe everybody else heard something different from what I heard...


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Meemo said:


> I'm less than impressed with America at this point - can't believe Paige and Lacey are in the top 12.
> 
> Girls are definitely stronger than the guys - Michael's the only guy left who has a realistic shot of winning IMO.


I totally agree. Right now, I'd say that the Idol winner will be one of the girls, and my favorite's Crystal. Regardless of who wins, I think someone's going to give her a contract. And I like her voice and style so much that I'd buy her CD. For me, she's kind of an understated "wow". Not the flamboyancy of Adam Lambert, but definitely a born performer and singer. I'm a fan of Lily Scott too, but didn't think her singing Patsy Cline's song was great. Paige could go tonight, but also Lacy or Katie.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Tonight threw me.  This season is way off the mark.  Crystal is the best in her own understated way.  If she wins; she'll fix the teeth.  Her face is very pretty.  Her voice is pure.  

Mike is the only shot with the guys; vocally.  If a guy wins I will be SHOCKED.  This season definitely lacks.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I was totally surprised to see Lilly & Alex go...did the voting public make a few mistakes??


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

People are tone deaf...that's all that I can say.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> I was totally surprised to see Lilly & Alex go...did the voting public make a few mistakes??


Well they always do at one point or another. I'm just thinking the AI Tour with this group is gonna be a lot less entertaining with with Paige and Lacey, and without Todrick. Not that I'd go anyway...


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Well they always do at one point or another. I'm just thinking the AI Tour with this group is gonna be a lot less entertaining with with Paige and Lacey, and without Todrick. Not that I'd go anyway...


True - no middle ground with this group - you either have it or you have a lot of voters, no in between!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Well, I'm disappointed with last night's results. As mentioned, Lily was one of my favorites and I thought Todrick did an amazing job with his song. But it's "favorite", not "best", right? Somehow I keep forgetting that.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Two seasons ago when they did Beatles songs on Idol, some of them were fantastic reworkings .... I'm watching last night's Stones performances and I'm just not feeling it.  I'm only halfway through them, but so far I'm pretty much underwhelmed.

And what's with taking the Stones and making them all pretty and acoustic?


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

IMHO:  I thought Crystal was not her usual self.  She doesn't work the stage at all.  I love her voice but she doesn't have showmanship.  For me:  as odd as she is; Siobhan Magnus (imho) stole the show.  She has stage presence.

In watching this season:  I now appreciate Adam Lambert all that much more:  He knows how to work it!  The voice, the stage, the audience.  This season is boring; compared to last.  Adam made idol last season.  You wanted to tune in just to see what he was going to do next.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I so wanted someone to really step it up and rock it last night with the RS's songs, but the only one who came close was Siobhan, and it wasn't even a rock song rendition.  I also thought Andrew Garcia did a haunting, modern version of his song.  I wish when Kara blabbed on about Vietnam he would have said, this is 2010!!  Also, is she trying to buddy up with Simon in Paula's place??  She is a frickin' whacko, IMO!

I too miss Adam Lambert - he spoiled us with his versatility, showmanship and above all arranging!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> She is a frickin' whacko, IMO!


Ya think?
The is the equivalent (annoyance wise) of Samantha Harris on DWTS. Can't stand either one of them.
She is all over Simon...I wish he'd just


Spoiler



bitch slap


 her and say, "Move over already!!"


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

sjc said:


> Ya think?
> The is the equivalent (annoyance wise) of Samantha Harris on DWTS. Can't stand either one of them.
> She is all over Simon...I wish he'd just
> 
> ...


At times she does have a valid point (as opposed to Paula's "You look so pretty" stuff), but especially this season she acts more like the queen bee and out to promote herself as a "personality".

Something that has bothered me over the last few weeks that is probably not a big deal, but I take offense to is that Kara keeps saying, "I agree (or disagree) with _the guys_" when referring to Randy & Ellen. She uses this term over and over and never seems to refer to Ellen by her name. I know the term, "guys" has become gender neutral over these last several years, but I find it a wee bit insulting...even as a straight woman. Maybe I need to work on getting a life (or as NY Housewife Brittany would suggest - find a hobby)??


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

sjc said:


> Ya think?
> The is the equivalent (annoyance wise) of Samantha Harris on DWTS. Can't stand either one of them.
> She is all over Simon...I wish he'd just
> 
> ...


While I TOTALLY agree with you about Kara, if you look at the microphones on the table, it seems like Simon is crowding Kara instead of the other way around.

As for this season, again, I TOTALLY agree. It is really boring! Thank goodness for the DVR. I think I skipped the last half of 4-5 songs the other night, and didn't stop until Simon was talking.

AI is really going to be in trouble next year. Randy has checked out, Ellen really has nothing valuable to say, Kara is just annoying and Simon will be gone! They better hope for at least a couple of singers/showmen like Adam Lambert to show up.


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Mom of 4 said:


> While I TOTALLY agree with you about Kara, if you look at the microphones on the table, it seems like Simon is crowding Kara instead of the other way around.
> 
> As for this season, again, I TOTALLY agree. It is really boring! Thank goodness for the DVR. I think I skipped the last half of 4-5 songs the other night, and didn't stop until Simon was talking.
> 
> AI is really going to be in trouble next year. Randy has checked out, Ellen really has nothing valuable to say, Kara is just annoying and Simon will be gone! They better hope for at least a couple of singers/showmen like Adam Lambert to show up.


LOL, my sentiments exactly. This season lacks some fire.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I hadn't noticed it until you mentioned it.  Now that I think about it; I do recall her doing that.  I do agree that she is self promoting. She almost makes me miss Paula's Gibrish.  She could speak an entire paragraph and not 1 word made sense.  All in all; the season is just lacking...period.  I watch because I always have; why stop now?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm, maybe I'm just dense.  I thought everyone stepped it up last night - was worried that they'd wreck the Stones, especially with it being their first night on the "big stage", but thought most of them did a good job putting their own spin on the songs.  I did think that Siobhan won the evening.  Still don't really see the problem with Kara (she's certainly no more self-promoting than Randy).  

As far as Adam was concerned, his stage experience did serve him very well.  But I voted for Kris.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Hmmm, maybe I'm just dense. I thought everyone stepped it up last night - was worried that they'd wreck the Stones, especially with it being their first night on the "big stage", but thought most of them did a good job putting their own spin on the songs. I did think that Siobhan won the evening. Still don't really see the problem with Kara (she's certainly no more self-promoting than Randy).
> 
> As far as Adam was concerned, his stage experience did serve him very well. But I voted for Kris.


No surprise with Lacey being eliminated last night, and I thought everyone did a good job except Tim's reggae version. I loved seeing David Cook perform again and found it kind of strange that he's the only one who rocked out a Rolling Stones song.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> No surprise with Lacey being eliminated last night, and I thought everyone did a good job except Tim's reggae version. I loved seeing David Cook perform again and found it kind of strange that he's the only one who rocked out a Rolling Stones song.


Oh that's right - I've gotta go back & watch David Cook! I was watching live at my daughter's house (painful having to watch that last "celebrity" performance) but turned it on right as David finished up. I voted for him too.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I definitely think the America got it right last night.  I too enjoyed watching David Cook and even though I can't remember the second guest performers name she is a phenomenal guitarist.  But what was up with the third guest?  I don't think I have ever heard of her before and she is no Lady Gaga!!  The makeup was ridiculous and then when she put on the war bonnet I about fell off my chair laughing, very amateur hour.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> I definitely think the America got it right last night. I too enjoyed watching David Cook and even though I can't remember the second guest performers name she is a phenomenal guitarist. But what was up with the third guest? I don't think I have ever heard of her before and she is no Lady Gaga!! The makeup was ridiculous and then when she put on the war bonnet I about fell off my chair laughing, very amateur hour.


I agree about that third guest with the weird makeup. She's blah blah blah boring. I'm not a fan of gimmicky performers, but at least lady GaGa can sing. Anyone heard her sing with Elton John at the Grammys? It was very good. Anyhow, the irony about seeing David Cook perform again is that he was the strongest male singer that night. I still think one of the ladies will take it this year.

Debra


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Did anyone notice Seacrest whisper in Andrew's mother's ear to, "Say something in Spanish"    

There goes my aspirations that this isn't a thoroughly scripted program...


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

What was with Crystal in Stiletto Heels?  So not her.

Siobhan wasn't that good this week.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

sjc said:


> Siobhan wasn't that good this week.


That's an understatement.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I was being polite 
The screaming is getting old too...Simon is right.
She does have a good voice when she doesn't try to overdo the weird.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

So right about Siobhan - she needs to get away from the same routine.  I think at this point the contestants are clambering for the judges' support and some seem to resort to whatever gave them a good review at some point in the last several weeks.  Siobhan was praised for her high note and now it seems to be her own personal highlight of each song, not even building a song.  She seems to gloss over everything except her screech.  Didi went way off kilter thinking she was a sultry chanteuse all of a sudden and it contributed greatly to her demise (thank you AI for going over time again so that my DVR stopped just before she was to sing for her spot!).  I feel the ones who stick to their own plan are doing better, such as Crystal.  I know the piano, stilettos, etc. were not her style, but her performance didn't change.  She knows her voice and what it's capable of doing.  She also did a great job of marketing herself last week by saying she had a big surprise.  On the other hand both Siobhan & Katie say they only do what they want, but they don't see to know what the best for their own voice is yet.

I liked that the show gave the contestants a little more exposure by allowing them a short blurb of time after their performance - it does give us a little more insight into their personality.  Of course Ryan also helped Andrew by chatting with his Mom.  It wasn't the first time he's done this with a contestant and I saw no harm.  Of course Katie Dad is known as the guy hitting the bar...I think I'd rather my parent slipping in a little Spanish.

Speaking of Spanish...I've said since the beginning that I think Andrew should do a number with a bit of a Spanish flair - not something totally predictable or cheesie like La Bamba, but maybe something kinda rock.  There are tons of great Latin musicians out there (Mana, Los Lonely Boys), but then I wouldn't want it to be too "Hey, I'm a Latino!".

Anyone like to hear Casey go for it with a little bit of a harder edge?  Maybe Southern Rock or California Rock?  I'm thinking Allman Brothers or even Gram Parsons.  I guess with the theme nights this can't be too easy.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

How about Simon asking the 16 year old have you ever been in love?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> Anyone like to hear Casey go for it with a little bit of a harder edge? Maybe Southern Rock or California Rock? I'm thinking Allman Brothers or even Gram Parsons. I guess with the theme nights this can't be too easy.


I told my daughter last night I want to hear Casey do some Allman Brothers. (I'm a huge Southern Rock fan anyway - Bo Bice had me at "Whipping Post"! - but I think Casey could do great with that.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

sjc said:


> How about Simon asking the 16 year old have you ever been in love?


I think it was a relevant question, proving his point that the song may not have fit the artist or the singer may have found other inspiration.

What does not make a lot of sense - Kara! What the heck is she on these days? Looking for her own "cougar" spin-off show? First she was embarrassingly glomming on to Casey, now she's too touchy-feely with Simon.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Meemo said:


> I told my daughter last night I want to hear Casey do some Allman Brothers. (I'm a huge Southern Rock fan anyway - Bo Bice had me at "Whipping Post"! - but I think Casey could do great with that.


Exactly!! He needs to think outside the little AI box - Steve Miller, Jeff Healey, ZZ Top, even Thin Lizzy!!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Agreed.

I'd also like to see either Crystal or Siobhan do Over the Rainbow...just to see how they put their own *twist* on it.
I'd like to see one of the guys do Desperado.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

What's Next weeks theme?  

I'm a Casey fan all the way.  Love his voice.  And Crystal.  I like big Mike too, but not the same.  He just makes me smile.  Siobhan is good, but every time she talks I want to snap my fingers in front of her face and tell her to wake up.  LOL


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Next week is Lennon and McCartney


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

sjc said:


> Next week is Lennon and McCartney


Oh, I'm looking forward to that. So, maybe this is just me, but I think Didi is a better singer with a more distinctive voice than Teflon Tim. I also think she's a sweet person, yet I understand why the judges chose not to save her. But I'm not at all sure how Tim has managed to get this far because the boy really has no soul when it comes to the songs he's been singing lately.

And here's the thing that's starting to annoy me a little. This is a big competition for these folks. Winning would be a life-changing experience, right? A real shot at making a record and living their dream, so why are so many of the contestants choosing songs simply because they like them and want to have fun? Why aren't they choosing songs because they want to win? What's missing here? Ambition? Common sense? Competitiveness? And one more thought. This is not the strongest top ten the show's ever had...

Debra


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> What's missing here? Ambition? Common sense? Competitiveness?


Adam Lambert


> This is not the strongest top ten the show's ever had...


Understatement...they are the weakest!!


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

I skip through both Tim and the young kid's performances.  They bring back too many scary memories of high school choir pop shows!  

I'm not sure whats up with Tim and why he chooses the songs he does.. but they are always the wrong song.  Its more like he's competing in a local pageant than in American Idol.  He doesn't even fit the songs he's singing either.  Its weird.  

I agree that this is probably the weakest top 10 in several seasons.  Though I do really really LOVE Casey and Crystal.  I look forward to their performances every week.  

I wish Tim had left and not Didi.  I really liked her voice.  Not her song choices, but her voice.  

Wow, Lennon and McCartney... Can't wait and dreading it at the same time! HAHA


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Oh, I'm looking forward to that. So, maybe this is just me, but I think Didi is a better singer with a more distinctive voice than Teflon Tim. I also think she's a sweet person, yet I understand why the judges chose not to save her. But I'm not at all sure how Tim has managed to get this far because the boy really has no soul when it comes to the songs he's been singing lately.
> 
> And here's the thing that's starting to annoy me a little. This is a big competition for these folks. Winning would be a life-changing experience, right? A real shot at making a record and living their dream, so why are so many of the contestants choosing songs simply because they like them and want to have fun? Why aren't they choosing songs because they want to win? What's missing here? Ambition? Common sense? Competitiveness? And one more thought. This is not the strongest top ten the show's ever had...
> 
> Debra


In a lot of ways this show is a skeleton of its former self. With Simon leaving, he seems so have less energy than previous years. Cara has given some great advice (for the most part) but she has strained her crediblity with her overtures towards some of the males. Randy has always served as a bookend and that hasn't changed (for better or worse...); for someone with SO much music experience and credits, I expected more from him. 
The contestants this season have proven from the very beginning that they are very confused but I blame this on the judges. They are constantly talking about "making a song your own" without giving the contestants some parameters from which to work. These are kids without any (or little) professional experience and I think if they were given a more defined set of rules the good ones would do much better. No amount of rules will help some of the others. I am still of the belief that they pick some of these contestants not based on their talent but their ability to generate ratings for the show (as long as they can last...) Overall, I'm disappointed this season. It's not even entertaining to me this year, though there are some obvious standouts.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> I blame this on the judges. They are constantly talking about "making a song your own" without giving the contestants some parameters from which to work.


Agreed
I say, (imho) the judges should just tell them: Here are 5 songs that we think will suit you; pick one and sing it next week. This way everyone is on even footing; singing what best suits them. Then the judges can give a fair and accurate critique without saying that was the wrong type of song for you, blah blah blah.

This season is the worst ever. I think IA is reaching the end of the line.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

sjc said:


> I'd also like to see either Crystal or Siobhan do Over the Rainbow...just to see how they put their own *twist* on it.
> I'd like to see one of the guys do Desperado.


The only problem with OTR is that too many other contestants have done it and unless it was spectacular it would come off as not so good.

I'd love to see some of the girls go back and do some standards by artists like Shirley Bassey, Nina Simone, Ella Fitzgerald, Billie Holiday, Peggy Lee, Dinah Washington - and the kicker would be to see if they could make the songs current.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

sjc said:


> I say, (imho) the judges should just tell them: Here are 5 songs that we think will suit you; pick one and sing it next week. This way everyone is on even footing; singing what best suits them. Then the judges can give a fair and accurate critique without saying that was the wrong type of song for you, blah blah blah.


That would be the X Factor show from the UK that Simon is producing for next year here in the USA. The judges actually take the contestants and groom them. Maybe the worse this show goes the better the US version of X Factor will. Simon is not stupid!


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

sjc said:


> How about Simon asking the 16 year old have you ever been in love?


A fair question...Heck, by the age of 16 I had been in love four or five times.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> That would be the X Factor show from the UK that Simon is producing for next year here in the USA. The judges actually take the contestants and groom them. Maybe the worse this show goes the better the US version of X Factor will. Simon is not stupid!


He probably has a clear idea of how it will turn out.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> And here's the thing that's starting to annoy me a little. This is a big competition for these folks. Winning would be a life-changing experience, right? A real shot at making a record and living their dream, so why are so many of the contestants choosing songs simply because they like them and want to have fun? Why aren't they choosing songs because they want to win?


I think the 'I picked this song because I wanted to have fun' line is just a way of saying 'It seemed like a good idea at the time' - glossing over what turned out to be a poor song choice.

I can't believe how different (boring) the 10 contestants are this year. Almost makes me miss Tatiana.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

4Katie said:


> I think the 'I picked this song because I wanted to have fun' line is just a way of saying 'It seemed like a good idea at the time' - glossing over what turned out to be a poor song choice.


Exactly - like saying "I have no friggin' idea what song would highlight my vocal talent so I just picked one I heard on the radio...and know most of the words".


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> Exactly - like saying "I have no friggin' idea what song would highlight my vocal talent so I just picked one I heard on the radio...and know most of the words".


'Most' being the operative word!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I know someone who is a fantastic professional musician, who is always tearing his hair out over the contestants. He keeps saying he wishes one of them would hire him to coach them vocally and choose their songs. I wonder if any of the contestants have such coaching or if they're even allowed to. It really doesn't seem quite fair when a really good singer has a bad week due to song choice and gets booted off.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't know that I agree that this is the weakest top 10 ever on AI, IMO pretty par for the course, no Adams for sure but definitely some David Cooks out there.

I'm also surprised no one her seems to be Lee Dewyze fans.

Lee and Crystal by far have the most potential to make it in the music business and I fully expect both of them to have albums and do well.

Middle of the pack are Andrew, Casey and Michael. All have talent and are likable but I don't see any of them going far or making it big.

Siobhan, heck of a range and voice, she seems to be a nice quirky girl, but honestly the screech in every song is getting on my nerves big time. She also hasn't sung anything I would ever consider buying and listening to.

Katie, ugh, enough said.

Aaron, a tween girl pleaser, surprisingly good song choices and performances by someone so young, but no.

Tim, well he _is_ vote for the worst's pick. I give him no more than two more weeks though.


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

I agree with your picks. Lee and Crystal are my favorites, by far. I like Casey but I wouldn't buy his music. Michael can sing but I don't buy his persona - something about him gets on my nerves and I dislike it enough where I wouldn't buy his music. I also agree that Andrew and Siobhan are interesting _contestants_ but I wouldn't buy their music, either. I think Siobhan is still finding herself so I give her a pass for all the screeching. I think she's having Adam Lambert flashbacks (where the judges lauded him when he did it) and thinking it'll set her apart, which it has, but now it's time to become a _singer_...


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

LCEvans said:


> I know someone who is a fantastic professional musician, who is always tearing his hair out over the contestants. He keeps saying he wishes one of them would hire him to coach them vocally and choose their songs. I wonder if any of the contestants have such coaching or if they're even allowed to. It really doesn't seem quite fair when a really good singer has a bad week due to song choice and gets booted off.


I do think they have an in-house coach (at least one, a woman) who helps them at least some with their vocals & song choices - they've shown her in the past.



Forster said:


> I don't know that I agree that this is the weakest top 10 ever on AI, IMO pretty par for the course, no Adams for sure but definitely some David Cooks out there.
> 
> I'm also surprised no one her seems to be Lee Dewyze fans.
> 
> ...


I agree with you pretty much all around - I always liked the sound (or tone, as Paula used to say) of Lee's voice but up until this past week he was WAY pitchy. The first week or two I just didn't get Simon's praise of him, he sure wasn't hearing what I was hearing. But this week he did really, really well. Hope he can keep it up, if so, he has a shot. Sometimes contestants have their "moment" and then start rolling downhill fast (Ace was one of those a few years ago with "Father Figure") - I hope Lee isn't one of those.

There are always a couple of clear favorites from early on, sometimes they end up falling on their faces, sometimes they make it all the way through to the last 2 or 3. Crystal seems to be the one with the clearest idea of who she is and the kind of performer she can be, and that's served her well so far.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

4Katie said:


> I think the 'I picked this song because I wanted to have fun' line is just a way of saying 'It seemed like a good idea at the time' - glossing over what turned out to be a poor song choice.
> 
> I can't believe how different (boring) the 10 contestants are this year. Almost makes me miss Tatiana.


Tatiana OH NO!!!! Nails down the chalkboard for me! I've been dreading that they'll bring her back to sing a song and laugh hysterically during a really stupid conversation with Ryan.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> It really doesn't seem quite fair when a really good singer has a bad week due to song choice and gets booted off.


One other thing:
I also think that it is a popularity thing and sometimes a geographical thing with the votes. Someone with a hometown in Texas or California has a larger fan base than someone from a small New England town. 
Popularity thing: Dancing with the Stars... Hello: I do think that the very nice, but can't dance a step, Buzz Aldrin should be gone by now.

With these judge by voting shows sometimes it's just not fair. Some judge by looks and not talent. Others vote because they love a soap opera actor/actress or football player and so the huge fan base...lots of votes, regardless of talent.

I just don't think that the judging or voting is fair sometimes. Some of the people work hard...and no matter how hard they try...the boot.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I've always thought these shows would be entirely different if we were asked to vote people off instead of voting for our favorites.  I think in the end the right couple of people are almost always there for the final show (well, the last 3-4 are the right ones anyway) - but up to that, the voting skews differently when you're voting for your favorite instead of who should go home.  Of course that's why they have us vote for the favorites - more drama.  The votes get split between similar singers.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

This week was totally different for me:  I liked (IMHO)
1.  Casey James (He knocked it out of the park) Raw Emotion.  And though I don't usually go for blond men...He is BEAUTIFUL!!
2.  Katie Stevens  (Vocally perfect tonight) No Gimmicks just beautiful singing.
3.  Lee Dewyze (He worked it...)  First contestant to use the stage and connect with the audience...bagpipes were a little much but I could care less about that.

AND...I think Ellen really broke out of her shell tonight.  She didn't just ditto everything Randy said.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I thought everyone, except the guy who went last, sounded really good last night. It was a nice change.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I was disappointed in Aaron, as he didn't shake the 'kid with a great voice' thing.  Would he sell CDs?  Maybe if he went country, but IMO not mainstream, not in the USA anyways.

I know Katie has a tremendous voice, but I can't get it out of my head that she is just a very mature teenager whose mom dresses her from her own out of style 80's collection.  I think Simon is pushing her to do more country because he knows that's the only genre she would succeed in.  She's not unusual, gimmicky for pop.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

After watching last nights show I think Aaron, Andrew and Siobahn will be in the bottom 3 with Andrew going home.

Before this show I knew Casey was talented but it was the first time I could actually see me buying something of his. Loved the bagpipes and Lee's performance, ditto for Crystal.

Michael was a bit meh for me but the Mrs. liked it. Katie did well, but I still don't like her and wish she'd go home, not going to happen this week. And Tim, not a _bad_ performance but... well he really should go home too but IMO it'll be next week.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Forster:  I too, would buy Casey's song last night.  Amazing job.  He really has stepped up to the plate...who knows if he keeps it up; he could be the dark horse.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

sjc said:


> Forster: I too, would buy Casey's song last night. Amazing job. He really has stepped up to the plate...who knows if he keeps it up; he could be the dark horse.


I agree. He's got a whole lot of charisma to go with the singing which weights in his favor.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Spoiler



OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

^evil, tempting me to look.  

I'll watch it soon it's recording/recorded on the DVR.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Forster said:


> ^evil, tempting me to look.
> 
> I'll watch it soon it's recording/recorded on the DVR.


I promise I didn't say who got voted off... or even who was in the bottom 3.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I love u Luv.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

But it's killing me NOT to say anything !!!!! Please hurry up and watch. I'm dying here, people!!



Spoiler



OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Luv: You little enabler you...
I fast forwarded my DVR to the end


Spoiler



Holy Crap!! OMG!!


Now I have to go back and watch it from the beginning!! Wow. And how dare they post Rhianna's head on my body!!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I tentatively agree with what happened tonight, but also worried that


Spoiler



they might not be able to save Crystal if needed.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> I tentatively agree with what happened tonight, but also worried that
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Honestly, the night she goes home is the night I stop watching. I cannot see her go home. End of story. Lol! The save was only good until the bottom 5 I think. After that, it couldn't be used.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

iPad commercial:  TWICE!!  Apple must be paying big bucks to air during Americas top prime time show!!  They can well afford it.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

sjc said:


> iPad commercial: TWICE!! Apple must be paying big bucks to air during Americas top prime time show!! They can well afford it.


Don't remind me my evil monsters, nasty BRATs, lovely children have decided I don't need another "toy" so they wouldn't let me watch them. They are being put up for adoption tomorrow.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Lol...
Tell them, no toy for Mommy now means no toys for them come Christmas...


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

sjc said:


> iPad commercial: TWICE!! Apple must be paying big bucks to air during Americas top prime time show!! They can well afford it.


They are making big bucks, so spending a little no biggie for them.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

sjc said:


> Lol...
> Tell them, no toy for Mommy now means no toys for them come Christmas...


They have no clue I'm even considering it. Probably won't happen, but I can dream...


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

LOVE Crystal!  Can't wait for her CD, or to see her in person.  When she's gone, I'm done watching for the season.  As it is, I just DVR it, and watch only her.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Gwennie said:


> LOVE Crystal! Can't wait for her CD, or to see her in person. When she's gone, I'm done watching for the season. As it is, I just DVR it, and watch only her.


I agree, Gwennie. I love Crystal and she's the main reason I'm watching the show at all. I'll buy her CD when it comes out. When she rocks out her voice reminds me of Janis Joplin, but better. I hope she has a long, wonderful career.

Debra


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

It's been Crystal out of the gate.  I think she is better than Joplin.  (Less screechy).  I too, would buy her CD.

You never know...Last year shocked me.  Chris Allen was the dark horse in my book.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

My take on last nights show.

Crystal and Lee kicked ass again.  Mike redeemed himself and came in 3rd, Casey dropped a notch but still good.  Tim, well he'll be around next week.

Katie sang well but I still don't like her and want to see her go away, sadly it won't be this week.

The bottom three... Andrew, Aaron and Siobhan.  Andrew is gone for sure, Aaron should be as well but I wouldn't be surprised in the least if Siobhan leaves this week.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

Another absolutely Kick-A performance by Crystal.  She has all the markings of becoming one of my fav female singers of all time.  I DO miss Janis J.  Crystal is more versatile, but similar.  Kinda a cross between Janie, Carole King, and Bonnie Raite.  That is high compliments!


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Yes!!!  Liked the results this week, lol.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Me too!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

The results were dead on. Crystal is amazing; so comfortable with who she is. 
I just want to make her that dental appointment...lol. Don't worry; they (Hollywood) will take care of that...but I hate when they overdo it...just fix the teeth; leave the rest alone. They'll try to turn the kid into something she isn't *(but she seems the type that will tell them to take a hike)*. They'll try to highlight her hair to blond bombshell blond; and stick size DD implants in her


Spoiler



boobs.


 Her face is very pretty...just the teeth Hollywood; just the teeth.

I WILL be buying her album. (CD)


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*CRYSTAL NEWS:* SHE ALMOST *QUIT*...
http://tv.yahoo.com/news/article/tv.accesshollywood.com/tv.accesshollywood.com-american-idols-crystal-bowersox-almost-quits-seacrest-saves-her


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Gwennie said:


> Another absolutely Kick-A performance by Crystal. She has all the markings of becoming one of my fav female singers of all time. I DO miss Janis J. Crystal is more versatile, but similar. Kinda a cross between Janie, Carole King, and Bonnie Raite. That is high compliments!


I totally agree and was sad to hear that Crystal almost quit, but it's something I can picture her doing. It must be hard to come from nowhere and suddenly have all this glitzy attention 24/7. And as she said at the very beginning, she's just doing this to earn a paycheque for her son. And she's probably already achieved a nice check re: the upcoming tour, plus earned herself a record deal.

As for results, I was happy with them, though I'm still not sure how Tim manages to pull through week after week. He's just not star quality to me, and please give me a pair of scissors for that hair.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I apologize if this has been discussed and I missed it (I don't read the thread every week) but there's a rumor Paula's coming back?  Anyone hear this?  Maybe if she does, Kara can stop creep me out flirting with Simon.  Of course, it creeped me out when Paula and Simon flirted too. 

Betsy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy:  I haven't heard that...but at this point; something's got to give.  The show has lost its mojo.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I think I read or heard somewhere that Paula is in talks to join Simon on the new program he is going to do.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Ryan is either on drugs or on the verge of a breakdown.

Kara needs to stop fondling Simon. Really. Stop. And stop acting like he's the one doing it. Although my husband has pointed out I'm agreeing with her a lot this season. 

Want the top three to be:

1. Crystal

2. Lee

3. Siobhan


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I feel uncomfortable for Kara's husband; who has been in the audience.  My husband thinks she's pretty.  I think she is attractive; but her personality grates on me, which detracts from her looks.  She needs to learn about personal space and boundaries.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> Ryan is either on drugs or on the verge of a breakdown.


Today's Washington Post has an article about the demise of American Idol. Basically, they think Paula should be brought back. (Say what you will, but she was entertaining!) They also talk about Ryan's weird behavior of late:



> Since Simon announced that this season would be his last on "Idol," host Ryan Seacrest has been running amok on the show, like an unfixed Jack Russell who just got word the alpha dog at his local dog park is moving to another town.


The entire article can be found at http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/04/15/AR2010041506319.html

The author of the article writes a very funny blog the day after every Idol show: http://voices.washingtonpost.com/tvblog/american-idol/


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

sjc said:


> I feel uncomfortable for Kara's husband; who has been in the audience. My husband thinks she's pretty. I think she is attractive; but her personality grates on me, which detracts from her looks. She needs to learn about personal space and boundaries.


She's just not likeable the way Paula was. And Paula and Simon's fooling around was funny (although it really got to be too much toward the end); Kara's is just creepy.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

I just read the Washington Post article linked above, and it makes me glad this is my first season of AI. I can't stand tabloid-like pop culture, and if that's what made the show entertaining, I guess I didn't miss much.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Krystal had me in tears tonight...FANTASTIC.


Spoiler



She also had herself in tears as well. Randy gave her a standing O and then my DVR cut off. Now I have to go find the end online.



She is unbelievable; and looked absolutely beautiful tonight. Her face is so pretty.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> She is unbelievable; and looked absolutely beautiful tonight. Her face is so pretty.


She really did look good - and relaxed and happy.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

4Katie said:


> She really did look good - and relaxed and happy.


Not only is Crystal a fabulous singer with a strong sense of self, but she's changing, almost blossoming, if you'll excuse the cliche. I remember a serious, distant singer at the beginning of this journey, and now I see a smiling, happier person who really seems to care about her fellow competitors. She's in tears pretty much every week after someone is voted off, and I think it's genuine.

I'm convinced she'll be in the top two. Might even take the whole thing.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm not sure I want to see Crystal win for the simple reason that she would have to spend a year being the American Idol, singing a horrid Kara-written anthem, doing AI publicity and sending out an AI-sanctioned album.  I would like to see her follow in Adam Lambert's footsteps - come in second and make her own decisions.  In fact, Simon seems so eager to see her succeed, I would guess he already has her lined up for a music debut - maybe signing her, himself?.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> I'm not sure I want to see Crystal win for the simple reason that she would have to spend a year being the American Idol, singing a horrid Kara-written anthem, doing AI publicity and sending out an AI-sanctioned album. I would like to see her follow in Adam Lambert's footsteps - come in second and make her own decisions.


I second that!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm a huge Crystal fan.    She's already succeeded in gaining a huge following.  I wouldn't be surprised to see her win.

Vicki


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Crystal fan here too!  I love her every week, consistently.  She just brings a smile to my face.  

So glad to see the person leave that was voted off last night.  I didn't think I could sit through another performance.  Just seemed to get worse every week.  It was like they peaked, and then just went flat.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

ValeriGail said:


> Crystal fan here too! I love her every week, consistently. She just brings a smile to my face.
> 
> So glad to see the person leave that was voted off last night. I didn't think I could sit through another performance. Just seemed to get worse every week. It was like they peaked, and then just went flat.


I was hoping she would go too. 

Now the rest of them I really like... I'll be sad no matter who goes next week.

Vicki


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

ValeriGail said:


> Crystal fan here too! I love her every week, consistently. She just brings a smile to my face.
> 
> So glad to see the person leave that was voted off last night. I didn't think I could sit through another performance. Just seemed to get worse every week. It was like they peaked, and then just went flat.


Yeah I saw the performance and though, oh my, that was painful you're going bye-bye. Then the judges are like, yeah you're back, great job, woot etc. and I'm like huh?


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Victorine said:


> I was hoping she would go too.
> 
> Now the rest of them I really like... I'll be sad no matter who goes next week.
> 
> Vicki


It wouldn't upset me if Aaron or Big Mike went home next, I like them okay, but meh, IMO they've gone about as far as they can. This is however the first time there hasn't been somebody I really hated in the top 5.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Am I the only one who liked the song Crystal sang this week? I thought it was a fun country song, and different from what she usually does.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I love Crystal, but I don't think this week was her best. As for the person who went home, they should have gone home a few weeks ago.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

4Katie said:


> Am I the only one who liked the song Crystal sang this week? I thought it was a fun country song, and different from what she usually does.


It is my favorite Shania Twain song. I used to go around singing it so much my hubby banned it from being played while he was home! HAHA Crystal sang it well!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Oh, I don't think it was her best, either - it's not a song that shows off her vocals. But I liked it, and she seemed to be relaxed and having fun.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Re:  Crystal
I didn't think it was her best; but she could sing the phonebook and have it sound good.  She is so true to herself.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> I'm not sure I want to see Crystal win for the simple reason that she would have to spend a year being the American Idol, singing a horrid Kara-written anthem, doing AI publicity and sending out an AI-sanctioned album. I would like to see her follow in Adam Lambert's footsteps - come in second and make her own decisions. In fact, Simon seems so eager to see her succeed, I would guess he already has her lined up for a music debut - maybe signing her, himself?.


Good point, I think you're right thatt Crystal might be better off coming in second.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

4Katie said:


> Oh, I don't think it was her best, either - it's not a song that shows off her vocals. But I liked it, and she seemed to be relaxed and having fun.


I agree, and it's great to see her sing a light-hearted song. The only problem is that the song isn't big, as Crystal said, and when you remember her signing Bobby McGee, you understand why the judges said that.

I was a bit surprised to see Siobhan go. I thought it would be Aaron's turn. But I think he and Mike are on their way out over the next two weeks. Could be Lee, Crystal and Casey near the finish line.

Debra


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Good point, I think you're right thatt Crystal might be better off coming in second.


To further my point - who do you think is doing better a year later - Adam Lambert or Chris.....I can't even remember his last name. Of course this may have had to do with bankable talent...or being a little more outside the box.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*Note:* From what I understand; Idol basically owns top 10 so to speak. Second place may have a bit more freedom, but not a whole lot.

*SINATRA* night: Lee was amazing. I played, rewound, and played again. Poor Casey...not his thing; though he looked *sinfully* _handsome_. Crystal's voice was beautiful and she looked very pretty; but not her bag either. Big Mike was dead on...but that style is right up his alley. Cara gave the best critiques as far as being able to pinpoint the trouble spots. AND...Harry Connick, Junior is just a DOLL. He lives near my cousin in Chatham and he is just as sweet as he comes across. He goes to their gym and their church and is just a regular guy.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Lee has replaced Crystal as my favorite, don't get me wrong I still like Crystal but her wow factor has gone away the last couple of weeks while Lee just keeps getting better and better.

IMO Casey is toast tonight.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

IMO, Sinatra night was a flippin' bore.  Lee did well, but being the best last night wasn't much of a treat.

The absolute best of the night was watching Harry Connick, Jr - who was fantastic - musician, mentor, comedian, and fine looking man.  I must go watch Hope Floats again.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

As I said:  Harry is a regular guy.  My cousins know him personally and say that he and his wife are just regular down to earth people; very into their family.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Jamie Foxx is the guest mentor next week. I thought he did a horrible job the last time. He's really annoying and seems to think way more of himself than anyone else does. Now there's a rumor that he will be replacing Simon. I think that would be the final nail in the AI coffin.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't care two figs for American Idol, in general, but I really like Harry Connick Jr. Seems a down to earth kinda guy. . . and his name popping up in my 'thread skimming' I've read the last few posts here. . .but that's really all. . . . . .

That said, I did note this article in today's Washington Post: http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/05/05/AR2010050504939.html
(may require registration which should be free.)

My only quibble with the article is that the writer talked about Ellen as though she was jealous of Harry. . . .in fact, I understand they are good friends. . .I know he's been on her show many times and they've worked together on various 'rebuild new Orleans' type projects. But, I didn't see the show so can't judge. . . . .

Thought some of you all might be interested. . . . . .


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I read that column after every Idol episode. The writer is very funny. And spot on!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I don't care two figs for American Idol, in general, but I really like Harry Connick Jr. Seems a down to earth kinda guy. . . and his name popping up in my 'thread skimming' I've read the last few posts here. . .but that's really all. . . . . .
> 
> That said, I did note this article in today's Washington Post: http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/05/05/AR2010050504939.html
> (may require registration which should be free.)
> ...


Boy, she really missed the Ellen/Harry boat. Too bad - their back & forth was fun to watch & based in friendship. I can't disagree with her about Jamie Foxx though - I'm not sure I could keep watching week after week if he were a judge.


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

A quote from Ann in an earlier post:

"My only quibble with the article is that the writer talked about Ellen as though she was jealous of Harry. . . .in fact, I understand they are good friends. . .I know he's been on her show many times and they've worked together on various 'rebuild new Orleans' type projects."

I agree, this is soooooo silly. Actuality is both Ellen and Harry are natives that originated from the city of New Orleans, which is why they truly get along very well......same sense of humor so to speak. I totally get them, being from the area too. They are just plain humorous to watch together.



Leslie R.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

SOMEBODY needs a sense of humor!


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

rjkeller said:


> I second that!


And I third that, if that makes any sense whatsoever! She's a wonderful artist!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Sorry to be late with this one -- busy working on book edits and a deadline looms - but I was a little disappointed in Sinatra night and I like a lot of his songs and Harry Connick Jr. Lee's just was perfect. But again, I think some of them made a poor song choice. I would have liked to seen someone tackle "My Way". But there you go.

Seeing Aaron leave wasn't a surprise. I kept comparing him to 17 year-old David Archaleta from two years ago, who if my memory's correct, rarely if ever had a pitch problem. Aaron's voice wasn't as strong or pitch perfect as David's. Anyone want to guess who'll be leaving this week?

Debra


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Anyone want to guess who'll be leaving this week?
> 
> Debra


Mike, maybe Casey. What the heck is the theme next week?


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Forster said:


> What the heck is the theme next week?


Songs from movies. Jamie Foxx is the mentor.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

4Katie said:


> Songs from movies. Jamie Foxx is the mentor.


Ah, thank you. I knew it was going to be Jamie Foxx, but for the life of me I couldn't remember the theme.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

It is getting down to the wire.  

Although Crystal is FANTASTIC; she is not as versatile as Lee.  When she is not in her element she looks it; even though she pulls it off, one can tell she would rather not be singing that genre.

I have a feeling, for that reason alone:  Lee may take it.  
If they go for looks and charm, Casey; though, he is another one, who is not comfortable out of his element.

Lee is the most well rounded.  His versatility has been proven.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> Although Crystal is FANTASTIC; she is not as versatile as Lee. When she is not in her element she looks it; even though she pulls it off, one can tell she would rather not be singing that genre.


That may be, but she can sing anything, and sing it incredibly well.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

4Katie said:


> That may be, but she can sing anything, and sing it incredibly well.


I agree - and when you think about it, when do recording artists ever sing out of their genre? Unless they are doing a charity show...I can't remember ever seeing someone who is a successful artist nowadays releasing something by Sinatra (for example). For this reason I think AI is stuck in the "Star Search" days and should consider moving on to a better format. And it just proves weekly why Simon's 2011 British-based X-Factor show will do AI in.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

No question about it:  and I'll be one of the first to buy her album.  I just think think that the judges tend to have an effect on the voters.  I'd love to see Crystal win.  She is so good; that I don't think it will matter if she wins or not...she will do well either way.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Some are suggesting that Betty White should replace Simon on American Idol. I think that has serious possibilities!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

4Katie said:


> Some are suggesting that Betty White should replace Simon on American Idol. I think that has serious possibilities!


Ha ha ha ha ha!

That cracked me up good.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

The results show was a bit of a surprise.


Spoiler



I thought Casey would be in the bottom.


 Never say never with this show. Point proven: Chris Allen Who? Everyone (including myself) thought Adam Lambert was going to win. So many times the front runner doesn't win. That was the point I was trying to make with my post about Crystal; she's great...but...just because we think so, doesn't mean she will win.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Ooph, they sent home the wrong guy tonight. Too bad to see big Mike go.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

I agree! And I so did not agree with the judges' criticism of him last night. I thought his performance was amazing. Kara and her whiny, "I was waiting for a MOMENT" nonsense REALLY bugs me.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

I thought it was past time for Big Mike to go, lol.  Likable enough but I've always kind of been meh on his singing and stage presence.  Did like the few performances when he sat and played his guitar.  Not a huge fan of Casey's either though, but again he's okay.

Just as long as it's Lee and Crystal in the finals I'll be happy.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Big Mike was perceived by many to be arrogant and I think that hurt him. I liked his singing well enough. You can see the judges doing everything they can to steer this toward Lee/Crystal. People (elsewhere) are  cruel about Crystal's looks, but I think she's pretty and comes across as likable. And I would so buy her CD. Lee is cute too - less sure I'd but his CD though. Casey, cute, but nah!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm hoping for Lee and Crystal in the finals too.  

Vicki


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Just as long as it's Lee and Crystal in the finals I'll be happy.
[/quote]

Me too! Like most of you, I was surprised to see Mike go because I think he's given better performances than Casey. This week, it's sure to be Casey's turn to leave. If he doesn't the universe will really be off kilter for me. I'm still hoping Crystal will win, but both her and Lee will end up with recording contracts and huge boosts to their careers anyway, so I think they've already accomplished everything that matters.

Debra


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

The producers have announced that next season's Idol will have a 90-minute performance show on Tuesdays, with a 30-minute results show on Wednesdays. They say they are "listening to the show's fans" by beefing up the performance aspect of the show while cutting back on the filler. I think they just realized that Simon is the only judge anybody ever wanted to hear from, and when he's gone there'll be no reason to give the judges so much time.

I say thank goodness!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Yeah, but the results shows aren't about that judges anyhow - that'll still be the performance shows. I'm glad to hear this though.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

After tonight, I'm voting for the first time this season - and voting for Lee.  Didn't even see the whole show, only his second song & the recap, but that was all I needed.  I think all 3 of them can have careers in the right genre, but I've officially become a Lee fan (and I'd never have predicted that early on).


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Meemo said:


> After tonight, I'm voting for the first time this season - and voting for Lee. Didn't even see the whole show, only his second song & the recap, but that was all I needed. I think all 3 of them can have careers in the right genre, but I've officially become a Lee fan (and I'd never have predicted that early on).


I did the same thing on voting for the first time this season and voting for Lee. I thought he was fabulous. I just love that song and I always worry that someone new will destroy it. My sister called and said it was the first song of the season that she was downloading to her Ipod. Regardless of whether anyone likes Simon, he knows what he is doing when he chooses songs for specific contestants.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm not the biggest Lee fan, but I rewound and listened to Hallelujeh two more times. It was totally awesome.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Lee did a great job with that song.  I too, kept backing it up and replaying it.  Well done.  He may just take the whole thing:  Almost seemed that Simon was biased and plugging for him.

He and Crystal are both great.  Casey is there for looks at this point.


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi all.  I always read this board, but have never posted on the AI thread.

I REALLY hope they spend time showing the home visits tonight.  Lee had over 41k people attend his performance here in the Chicago burbs.  I was definitely disappointed to see that they only showed him on a plane yesterday!

...and I agree with the judges.  He owned the night.  Watching his progression has been awesome.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I think he did quite well on both songs, but Crystal has been consistently good and made Maybe I'm Amazed actually work. I want them both to do well, and I like Lee a lot, but Crystal is my girl.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm so split between Crystal and Lee.  I really love both of them.

If either one of them leaves tonight, I'll be sad.  

Vicki


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> REALLY hope they spend time showing the home visits tonight. Lee had over 41k people attend his performance here in the Chicago burbs. I was definitely disappointed to see that they only showed him on a plane yesterday!


DH and I were surprised at how little they showed of that. We figured it was because nobody showed up!


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm Really happy with the results last night.  Though I LOVED the one who left, I'm sure we will see them do well in the industry.  I'm actually looking forward to their cd.  

This week, I cried for the first time in a while during an AI show.  There are only two other times.  When Kelly Clarkson won (She's still my Fav American Idol) and when Danny Gokey sang "What hurts the most".  But when Lee Sang "Hallelujah", for me it was totally emotions charged because you could just see that it was the moment HE knew his world had just totally changed.  It was the best performance all season.  I would love to see him win, because he is the most improved from the beginning till now.  I actually don't remember him from the beginning of the season.  I noticed him on the top 12 episode when I was like "where did he come from?  I don't remember him at all!"  Seriously!  I had to go back through my DVred episodes cause I seriously didn't know who he was, I just hadn't paid attention to him till then.  

Crystal has been the most consistent through the entire season.  I've loved just about every performance she's had.  I hate that the all say to her "Is this my favorite performance of yours? No, but it was good!"  Drives me batty!!  I think she is awesome.  I can not wait to see where she goes from AI.  

Which ever wins, I'm good.  They both are awesome.

This is the second season in a row that I'm good either way with who wins.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I want Crystal to win, but can live with Lee. Crystal has an amazing voice and puts a lot of feeling into her singing. I also think she's had a rough life due to poverty and health issues, so I'll probably cry like a baby if she wins.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> I think he did quite well on both songs, but Crystal has been consistently good and made Maybe I'm Amazed actually work. I want them both to do well, and I like Lee a lot, but Crystal is my girl.


Me too! I like Lee a lot, though. He's one of those rare people who improved over the weeks. Both will have record deals and make better money than they were before all this began, so I'm happy for both of them.

And I'm thrilled that they're cutting the results show to a half hour next year. I refuse to sit through an entire episode of inane banter, guest performers I can't stand, and dumb videos created to sell cars, and don't get me started on the number of commercials trying to sell me products I'll never buy.

Debra


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

This is the first season:
That I am happy with either choice (of the top two) to win.  I love Crystal; and Lee has come a long way.  Crystal always had it...but Lee stepped up his game.  He blew me away with Hallelujah.  In season's past, I always had a clear choice with the top two.  This season; they are both terrific contenders.  I'm happy for both of them.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I don't have an answer, myself, I just know I don't like any of the possibilities I've heard suggested... Who do YOU think should replace Simon?


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

4Katie said:


> Who do YOU think should replace Simon?


William Shatner!
         

Joking! He played the mean judge in Brad Paisley's Celebrity video and it was Hilarious!!! Totally the first person that came to mind, but was with a laugh and a smile!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

ValeriGail said:


> William Shatner!
> 
> 
> Joking! He played the mean judge in Brad Paisley's Celebrity video and it was Hilarious!!! Totally the first person that came to mind, but was with a laugh and a smile!


I think I've actually heard his name mentioned as a possibility!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

He has a sitcom in the works, based on a blog and this book: 










People who buy that book also apparently buy:











Anyhow, I think they should get another record exec or someone with a lot of experience in that industry. Simon can't be replaced, but it should be someone in that world instead of an actor or comedian. I like Ellen and like that she's there, but we don't need another judge like her.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Pants on the ground, pants on the ground. Lookin' like a fool with your pants on the ground!

HAHA Loving the finale so far!!

Was disappointing with last night's show, watched it twice to see if there was just too much distraction for me the first time. Who do you all think will win tonight? I think it will be


Spoiler



Crystal


.


----------

